# DSL-Router mit WLan verbinden



## uwe_johann (3. Februar 2008)

Hallo, ich habe einen Targa WLan-Router mit DSL-Modem.
Da ich mehrer Rechner in der Wohnung verbinden will und ich schlechten Empfang
mit dem Targa-Router habe will ich  den Netgear Wireless N-Router dazuschalten.

Wie verbinde ich jetzt die Rechner und das DSL-Modem mit dem Netgear?


----------



## MasterJM (4. Februar 2008)

uwe_johann hat gesagt.:


> Hallo, ich habe einen Targa WLan-Router mit DSL-Modem.
> Da ich mehrer Rechner in der Wohnung verbinden will und ich schlechten Empfang
> mit dem Targa-Router habe will ich  den Netgear Wireless N-Router dazuschalten.
> 
> Wie verbinde ich jetzt die Rechner und das DSL-Modem mit dem Netgear?



Mein Tipp: benutz nur einen Router und kauf diesen entsprechend deines Bedürfnisses.
Gerade zwei Router überfordern Neulinge und verursachen Probleme.


----------



## GalaxyWarrior (6. Februar 2008)

Wenn man bei beiden Routern zwischen den Wireless Modi AP und Client wählen kann sollte das gehen. Einfach den Netgear als normalen AP und den Targa Router so wie deinen Rechner als Client da dran. Sollte normal funktionieren.

Gruß GalaxyWarrior


----------

